# Anyone have some internet research skills?



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I purchased this Brass Clinometer made by a Japanese company and so far I can only find mine on ebay. It has a horrible description (mainly me confessing my unfamiliarity with the item). But anyway, I was just wondering if anyone can help me find this company and details on it. Its almost like it didn't exist.. EIWA SEIKI CO., LTD. OSAKA


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This is what I found;

http://www.giter.pl/Osaka/Eiwa%20Co.,%20Ltd./en/japan1/Precision%20Engineering/ecard155603.html


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

What do you want to know exactly, I can try to give them a call some time soon.

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> I purchased this Brass Clinometer made by a Japanese company and so far I can only find mine on ebay. It has a horrible description (mainly me confessing my unfamiliarity with the item). But anyway, I was just wondering if anyone can help me find this company and details on it. Its almost like it didn't exist.. EIWA SEIKI CO., LTD. OSAKA


If you want to know what it is, it measures the roll of a ship.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> What do you want to know exactly, I can try to give them a call some time soon.
> 
> LGD


I wanted to know about the company. Like when they were established, are they still in business. i wish i knew what ship or what kind of ship it came from.



Henry in Panama said:


> If you want to know what it is, it measures the roll of a ship.


 Thanks. I asked my step-dad and received a 30 minute lesson on them lol. (He's retired Navy)



DaveSteve said:


> This is what I found;
> 
> http://www.giter.pl/Osaka/Eiwa%20Co.,%20Ltd./en/japan1/Precision%20Engineering/ecard155603.html


Im not sure if this is the same. This is for the EIWA Co., Ltd. I was looking for EIWA SEIKI CO., LTD.(Not sure how important the Seiki part is)


----------

